# MLS At Tulsa NGRC?



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Any thoughts on an MLS get-together at the Tulsa NGRC? Sure would like an eyeball with folks. We especially miss Marty's Alumni. Maybe something Friday afternoon/evening?

Michael


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

As a first time attendee to any NGRC it would be nice to meet some of others posting on MLS.
How about it?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea, I am the clinic coordinator, that will be my Roost for the week if you are looking for me.
Dennis


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess there will be some folks getting together Tuesday evening in the lobby at 7pm. For those who can't make that one, or need more, let's meet Friday at 7pm in the lobby.


----------

